

Google Nexus 7 obliterates every reason for buying the Kindle - SlipperySlope
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/google-nexus-7-obliterates-every-reason-for-buying-the-kindle/2012/07/11/gJQANGaGdW_story.html?tid=pm_business_pop

======
SlipperySlope
I am really eager to see Amazon's response!

